# Old school Power 90... there will not be a day 3



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2013)

Did day one and day two...no day 3

Nothing against P90X, I have never worked with P90X, but I did Power 90 the last couple of days and when I did it 20 years ago I liked it but you know whattoday 20 years older with bad knees I have done more taxing aerobic routines and the weight stuff I got my first weight set almost 40 years ago and I have read a lot of books since then and I can, and will come up with a better strength program on my own. 

Now I should say that I do not think Power 90s weight program is geared towards strength as much as it is geared towards sculptingcould be why it is called sculpting :duh: which could be why I no longer like it. I am guessing 20 years ago I was more concerned with looking buff that I am today. Frankly to me, these days, strength is much more important.

Now P90X may be the most awesome program in the world and from the few short clips I have seen of it likely would kill me.but I do not think I will buy it.I am back to planning my own program since in the past that seems to have worked best for me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 3, 2013)

Correction I think I got that about 15 years ago not 20


----------

